# Reaper's Annual Clearout - Lots of Stuff For Sale - SM, Nids, Guard



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok guys, it's that time of year again, Reaper has spent all his pennies on goldfish and hookers over the summer and needs some kind folks to re-home his plastic crack. As mentioned above, this list ins't everything, just the things I've got with me at the moment before I move back to cardiff (when this list will grow massively) 

So let's do this: 

Drednought- £12











10 Marines- £10









10 Marines- £10









10 Marines- £10









10 Marines- £10









10 Marines- £10









10 Marines- £10









Metal Shrike - £5









Leman Russ - £13










Space Hulk genestealers - I have 20 of these puppies and will sell them all as one for £19.50 or in two sets of 10 for £10 per set - 



















Space Hulk Broodlord - £5 (£4 if brought with one or more other item)











Unlike most of my sales, the domestic postage is included in these prices (I'm willing to take the hit of more expensive postage in the interest of shifting this stuff as fast as humanly possible) You'll still get the same level of padding to make sure the minis arrive safe and sound. 

I'm not one for begging, but please spread the word to people you know who may be interested if you yourself are not. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

You would have a vendetta up for sale wouldn't you. I wish my money wasn't already alocated to games day otherwise it wouldn't still be up for sale.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Lethiathan said:


> You would have a vendetta up for sale wouldn't you. I wish my money wasn't already alocated to games day otherwise it wouldn't still be up for sale.


The earliest I'll be able to send the vendetta is the 18th of September, so you never know, it could still be around after games day :wink:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Around it may be, money however, will not.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bumpy bump. I need to sell this stuff as soon as possible guys. So I'm going to lower some of the prices a little! The nids in particular have a had a big reduction.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bumpity Boo heretics. Lowered some prices once again. I really do need these gone before month's end.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

If you can't get them sold by October end and you bumb down the Vendetta a little... I may have to change some allocation


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Interested in the Vindicator, but won't know til next week if I can afford it (my paycheck is variable and impossible to predict) so if I can register my interest, that'd be great.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Step right up ladies and gentlemen, that's right, over here. 

Uncle reaper has a special treat for y'all, for this weekend only the prices of the these here items are going to drop again. If you're looking for some new models, now is the time! 


Sethis - Noted, and you posted just as I was about to post this. So, if by the time you get paid no-one else has snatched it up, you can still have the vindicator at the lower price!


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd be interested in the Rhino but I'm in a similar position to Sethis where I get paid next Friday, and don't want to risk going overdrawn again >< 

SoI


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Im interested in a few bits and pieces but i wanna wait and buy a bulk of stuff  what sorta kit do you have in cardiff?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Im interested in a few bits and pieces but i wanna wait and buy a bulk of stuff  what sorta kit do you have in cardiff?


LOTS!

Erm, so much it's actually hard to say off the top of my head, but I have lots of marine bits, think I've got a fair number of bikes, some terminators, some infantry. 

I've got a baneblade somewhere, maybe more than 1 leman russ. 

But the stuff listed here includes postage and is lower price until the end of the weekend so if there's anything I have with me know that you're interested in I'd say to grab it.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

May Have a sale for those Stealers for ya, Are they latest Space Hulk?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Lethiathan said:


> May Have a sale for those Stealers for ya, Are they latest Space Hulk?


They most certainly are


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Connections, If I don't get something sold for ya I'm going to feel bad 

Edit: Switching to Pm for negotiating


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Got any unpainted or unmade marine kits?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

dandan1350 said:


> Got any unpainted or unmade marine kits?


When I return to Cardiff in a few weeks, there will be a lot of marine stuff going up!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

I will probably be getting something off you in a couple of weeks then, as i will have money then :biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Also just a note to all, 

When I return to Cardiff on the 17th, my Red scorpions 4th company will be going on sale. I'll post a more detailed description with new pictures and stuff then but it anyone is interested, head over to the log (in my sig) and check them out.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I forgot to change the prices last night, so the lower prices stay until midnight tonight!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

It's good to be back. There's still lots of stuff available guys at even cheaper prices. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

What weapon options did the 5 Vanilla Termies have (if any)?

I'll take them, the Sniper Scouts and Dark Angel Vets for £25 if that suits you.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Are there any Sniper Scouts Left? I would like them if there are, Am interested in maybe the dreads or the rhino, If you have any Sniper Scouts I'd take them and the Rhino for £20


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Lethiathan said:


> Are there any Sniper Scouts Left? I would like them if there are, Am interested in maybe the dreads or the rhino, If you have any Sniper Scouts I'd take them and the Rhino for £20


The sniper scouts are gone. But the rhino and the lascannon/missile dread are still available.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll consider it but I was looking for scouts, What are the 2 current sets equipped with? (By current I mean on page 1)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Lethiathan said:


> I'll consider it but I was looking for scouts, What are the 2 current sets equipped with? (By current I mean on page 1)


Bolters and boltpistol/ccws as in the pictures


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

No Special weapons? Also is it entirely possible to get 10 marines with Just CC weapons from the sets?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Redacted by the Inquisition.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Ladies and gents, for the next 24 hours you can pick up the 60 marines for £50. This discount ends at 6pm tomorrow.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Reaper you have some mail incoming!


----------

